
Snakeyaml: Allow configuration for preventing billion laughs attack - based2
https://bitbucket.org/asomov/snakeyaml/issues/377/allow-configuration-for-preventing-billion
======
based2
[https://twitter.com/CVEnew/status/1237857121686802432](https://twitter.com/CVEnew/status/1237857121686802432)

~~~
based2
[http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/www-announce/202003...](http://mail-
archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/www-
announce/202003.mbox/%3C0c661bbe-4e91-d4b1-8bda-c19df1970b3a%40apache.org%3E)

